# 780 lb. Pier Mako



## FirstShot (Feb 22, 2002)

Its true, one of the regulars on Dan Russell Pier in Panama City hooked and landed a 780 lb. Mako shark from the pier Tuesday morning before dawn. A picture appeared in the News Herald, I'll post a link when I find one. Large Makos follow the cobia to the beach every spring, but as far as I know this is the first landed off a pier.


----------



## driftin' (Mar 24, 2004)

Here is the write up with pictures:

http://e.thetimesnews.com/Repository/ml.asp?Issue=NewsHerald/2004/04/07&ID=Ar02300&Mode=HTML


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Damn! Just damn!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

WHOA!!!

Off a pier...  I hope ya'll realize how lucky you are.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

HOLY CRAP! Now that is a true trophy. And he got a 40lb drum as a bycatch.:jawdrop:


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Now Thats What I'm Talkin About . Steakem Up !!!!


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Now that's a catch!! :jawdrop:


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

you think thats a big shark? ( i do, lol). Look at the all time world record tiger shark caught off of the chery grove pier back in 1964. 1780 lbs........

go to this address to see the pic.

http://cherrygrovepier.com/gallery2.htm


----------

